# Desert Scene Tone Mapped



## 407370 (Jan 21, 2014)

I just read a brilliant thread about the space shuttle so I was inspired to follow suit.

This is what I ended up with:



I know its a bit overdone for some people but I like it.

These are the pics I used.


The exposures have been doctored to stop the clouds blowing out. 

Please feel free to comment or use the images to make your own version. All comments will be gratefully received.

CHEERS


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 21, 2014)

Dude....no.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 21, 2014)

You can over-do this photo, but still make it look a lot better than what you did...maybe something like these...


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 21, 2014)

WAY too overprocessed.

Best,
Jake


----------



## 407370 (Jan 21, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> You can over-do this photo, but still make it look a lot better than what you did...maybe something like these...



I really like the third example. Thanks for taking the time.

cheers


----------



## fokker (Jan 21, 2014)

You overcooked the daylights out of it, and this scene had no need for HDR in the first place. Here's a quick edit based off just the middle exposure:


----------



## 407370 (Jan 22, 2014)

fokker said:


> You overcooked the daylights out of it, and this scene had no need for HDR in the first place. Here's a quick edit based off just the middle exposure:



I was not blessed with a natural "_thats enough_" sense. 

As an observation. I have shown lots of people a series of photograps that I have taken and the ones that make people go "ooooohhhhh" are the ones that have been butchered by Photomatix to look like a cartoon and the subject matter does not seem to matter. Do other people have the same experience?

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## AlanKlein (Jan 22, 2014)

There's no accounting for taste.  Do them so you're happy with it.

I happen to like the revisions Parker did.  More natural to my eyes.  Parker, how did you do the adjustments?


----------



## 407370 (Jan 22, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> There's no accounting for taste.  Do them so you're happy with it.
> 
> I happen to like the revisions Parker did.  More natural to my eyes.  Parker, how did you do the adjustments?



When I post up more of my work you will see that this level of post processing is an exception rather than the rule but on occasion I do like to push the boundaries.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 22, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> There's no accounting for taste. Do them so you're happy with it.
> 
> I happen to like the revisions Parker did. More natural to my eyes. Parker, how did you do the adjustments?




That was done by combining the 3 photos the OP posted of the different exposures in photomatix, then starting with the default HDR and adjusted some of the sliders to keep things simple and clean.  Then I took it in to Photoshop and selectively warmed up the sand and added some contrast, details, and then just did a noise reduction on the sky.


----------



## scotts2014se (Jan 23, 2014)

While I like a natural looking photo, I really like the surreal effect HDR can achieve. But what do I know ? I'm just a noob.


----------



## 407370 (Jan 24, 2014)

scotts2014se said:


> But what do I know ? I'm just a noob.



Me too


----------

